# I'm going to be busy fixing this lot!!!



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Think this little lot will keep me occupied...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you win a job lot bid from eBay?


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

No, seem to have been a lot around after xmas, my guess is that a lot of people received new machines as presents (probably Tassimo's etc) so ditched their non working machines...







)


----------

